# Renting



## OliveCameToo (Dec 27, 2013)

We are moving to Italy soon. Before buying we want to rent and look at lots of different regions firstly Puglia, then Campagnia, Basilicata, Calabria and Sicily 

Any pitfalls to renting in Italy? And what, especially, to look out for?


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

It takes time to get to know a place and that is a lot of places to look at However if you are simply looking to see which you would like to stay a little longer in, then the places you go to you need to think “what would this place be like in “ winter/summer etc.. You are looking south so I guess you have a bit of an idea. How long do you intend to stay in each area? More than 3 months and legally you should be looking at residency. Perhaps a base would be best and forays into each area. I would suggest a search for local forums for each and see if anyone has a place to rent out that suits. What transport will you have?


----------



## OliveCameToo (Dec 27, 2013)

We will start by renting in Puglia. We have a camper so can look further afield from our base.
It doesnt really matter how long it takes to find a place we both like (within reason!)


----------



## OliveCameToo (Dec 27, 2013)

We will start by renting in Puglia. We have a camper so can look further afield from our base.
It doesnt really matter how long it takes to find a place we both like (within reason!)


----------



## Pepone (Mar 20, 2015)

Important is to have "termoautonomo", if not heating system will be switched of by the landlord as previewed by local regulations and during the winter heating will not work 24h / day but only a few hours / day (depending on local regulations)


----------



## OliveCameToo (Dec 27, 2013)

Blimey, have never heard of that Pepone. I dont like the cold.........


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

It's interesting about the heating, we found this to be the case in Toscana many a year ago, but on coming here to Abruzzo, we found no one had ever heard of such a thing!


----------



## OliveCameToo (Dec 27, 2013)

I take it it's apartments etc where there is a communal boiler?


----------



## Cucciolo (Oct 5, 2016)

OliveCameToo said:


> I take it it's apartments etc where there is a communal boiler?


It varies. The important thing is that you have control over the heating of your apartment. It's often specified in the ads for properties. If not, ask.

The bigger problem you might face is that standard domestic rental contracts are 4x4, meaning 4 years with an option of another 4. It sounds like you're going to have to look for a short-term, flexible contract. They're hard to come by.


----------

